# How to find a legit source



## paleolift78

Hey guys im new here. I did read the rules. So i know this is not a source board. I am mainly looking for tips on how to find a legit source. So many advertisements online. Forums are mainly people argueing if some labs and pharms are fake. Some more known companies is a 60/40 chance they are real. Kalpa. I have been looking at ek gear and still can't tell if its a rip off or not. I have done 2 cycles before but my source is no longer around. 

If i could get put in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it. I have done my homework and continue to on aas. Thanks guys


----------



## Bro Bundy

before we talk source....what kinda homework have u done? what where your last 2 cycles?


----------



## Pinkbear

Pm a member here named rumpy 
He has all the hook ups


----------



## Rumpy

Pinkbear said:


> Pm a member here named rumpy
> He has all the hook ups



LOL.  I'll get you back for that one


----------



## Rumpy

But seriously Paleo, the question has been asked a lot and there's no easy answer.  The best don't advertise or have web sites so you won't find them on your own.  I think the only advice anyone can give you is to stick around and make friends.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

sucking off a moderator usually works too.


----------



## Bro Bundy

samcooke said:


> sucking off a moderator usually works too.



damn to bad i aint a mod no more...with that deal i would have found u a great source


----------



## Rumpy

samcooke said:


> sucking off a moderator usually works too.



Doc's the easiest


----------



## Stevethedream

Man o man brother do I feel ur pain. All of us were once in ur shoes and yes, it truly does suck! But unfortunately like Rumpy said, you just have to keep doin more research and homework and make some good friends. Stick around and get to know people and make friends. Remember brother,  TRUST IS EVERYTHING! Well Good luck buddy and nice to have u here.


----------



## paleolift78

So i am at  5' 8 160 lbs about 10 b.f. I haven't done a cycle in a few years. 

My first cycle was 

test e 500 mg 8 wk
Deca 450 mg 8 wk

pct 
clomid 50, 50, 20, 20

It seems like a decent go around. Simple not to much got good gains and my joints felt good.

2nd cycle was

Sus 250 500 mg 10wk
Eq 400 mg 10 wk
Winny V 4 10 wk

PCT 
clomid 75 75 50 50

I got pretty strong and lost a decent amount of body fat especially in the abs. I was a solid 185 lbs at this point. I was 1rp max at 315 for bench,
375 atg squat and around a 400 lbs deadlift. My grip wasn't that good for the deadlift i think.

Like i said that past cycle did me well. I kept most of the gains. But within the couple years i haven't done a cycle, my most motivation lacked and i stopped going to the gym as hard as i was. I took almost 7 months off. I have been back in the gym for 3 months now and muscle memory is coming back. I do martial arts and am more concerned with weight/ power ratio. Ive been doing a steady 5 x 5 workout to get my base back. And a solid core and calisthentics work out on off days. 

Im trying to rebuild my body for better explosive power and agility. I hope i answered any of the questions you had


----------



## Rumpy

You need to run your cycles longer.  Your first one should have just been starting to fully kick in when you stopped.  Try test for 16 weeks and deca for 14, or even up to 20/18.  You'll be amazed at how much happens after the 10 week mark.


----------



## Bro Bundy

dont look like u did much research or homework with them sad looking cycles


----------



## transcend2007

It would seem to me since you you've done 2 cycle and have gotten gear before you'd already know the answer to this question.

If I were a mod I'd ban you.  You clearly have not done much if any research and you open your own post by saying I know UGBB is not a source board but I am not too smart so I'm going to ask the question any way.

People like you attract attracted unwanted attention.  This board is to help brothers who aren't stupid, who are here to learn, and who are also willing to contribute.


----------



## paleolift78

I said in my first reply i was looking to be shot in a good general direction. I also said that my source was gone because it has been a couple years since i have had one. I have done research to educate myself on what i was dealing with. Not trying to cause unwanted attention. That is also a reason why i joined to get more information and contribute to anything i have experience with. Chill out bro, i will watch my future posts.


----------



## transcend2007

I was making the point logically if you knew how to find a source 2 years ago its unlikely you'd forget.  

And, more importantly on your very first post you broke a rule that you were fully aware of.  There should be consequences.  

Do you think somehow the rules apply to everyone else, but not you?  You are not and just be aware you've made a very poor first impression.


----------



## Rumpy

It wasn't his very first post.  He did a new member intro first, and he didn't actually ask for a source.  He may not have made a good impression but I don't think he actual broke any rules.


----------



## bronco

Didn't we just have this discussion a week ago??? And to the OP you are setting yourself up to get scammed making these kind of post


----------



## Bro Bundy

just learn from this ...no asking for sources of any kind in any manor or way


----------



## Rumpy

I think we have this discussion every week.  I just feel sorry for they guy and don't want to beat him up too bad.  I think he get's the point now.


----------



## TheBlob

Well I gotta back Rump up here.. A big reason is I think its best to let guys ask the most basic questions, run dumbest ideas, and just generally let them put themselves out there and feel comfortable knowing we will help as best as possible.


----------



## transcend2007

No disrespect to TB or Rumpy...but honestly I'd like to hear from POB on this topic.

You can't be a little bit pregnant.

If someone with a post count of under 10 comes out of the gate asking for how do I find a legit source type question its either acceptable or its not.

The advice just hang out and get to know me better bs sends the absolute wrong message IMO.

It should be settled by management not by members who have been here a few months.


----------



## Rumpy

I just think it's a phase everyone goes through and that we can say no but still be polite to new members.  I don't see what's to be gained by beating up on new members just because they ask a silly question.  But I agree, I will abide by what ever PoB says.    Or maybe it would be best I just stay out of new member threads.


----------



## Bro Bundy

if u guys knew how many of these threads we have seen u would be blue in the face..Rules are rules no asking for sources..the boards are made for knowledge only


----------



## Rumpy

Technically he didn't ask for a source and I don't think he crossed the line and broke any rules.  Either way, I just think we should try to make new members feel al little more welcome.  I think we can correct them without just telling them to fuk off and get lost, that's all.  I also see very few of you have posted to his new member intro thread.  Either way, I'm off to the gym.


----------



## widehips71

This isn't a source boa.. oh dammit I'm late to the party on this one


----------



## amore169

You weigh 160 pounds and your looking into AAS? The best AAS you can use is food to get gains! It amazes me as people look into AAS without even taking a look at their diet and training first. AAS is something that is used when you have reached your maximum potential with proper diet and training. While some people with excellent genetics can grow with just eating Cheetos, that's not very common. At 160 pounds I really doubt you have reached your peak. Also doesn't matter how you try to put it but this is NOT A SOURCE BOARD.


----------



## transcend2007

The name of this thread is "How to find a legit source?"  There is no question in my mind that the spirit and letter of the rules were broken here.

From my understanding this is the one and only form (Steroid Underground UNCENSORED) where anyone is allowed to ask any questions about sources.  The purposed is to save newbies from being scammed as well as list personal reviews from members who may know something either positive or negative about a specific source that someone asked about.

It is a completely different situation to ask "How to find a legit source?"  That makes it looks as if people come to UGBB to find sources. Where that is not the case.  UGBB is a discussion about how to best (most safely) use performance enhancing drugs.  Let's not forget many people live in countries where AAS are not illegal.  Others are on TRT/HRT and are legally prescribed these medications.

What's wrong with this thread (and why its against board rules) it is requesting the disclosure of where to purchase illegal substances.  UGBB IS NOT COMPLICIT AND NEVER WILL BE WITH ANY ILLEGAL ACYIVITY!  As I said earlier the appearance of being complicit with threads like this one where the OP was directly asking how to find a legit source brings unwanted attention to UGBB fro the reason stated above.

And, just in case it was not clear from what I said earlier and what nearly all the experienced guys who responded to this thread said, UGBB IS NOT A SOURCE BOARD.  So, stop asking or your account will be terminated as the rules posted by sticky clear state inside this form (as OP clearly new as he made reference to the fact he was aware UGBB is not a source board but went ahead and named his thread "How do you find a legit source?"



Rumpy said:


> Technically he didn't ask for a source and I don't think he crossed the line and broke any rules.  Either way, I just think we should try to make new members feel al little more welcome.  I think we can correct them without just telling them to fuk off and get lost, that's all.  I also see very few of you have posted to his new member intro thread.  Either way, I'm off to the gym.


----------



## transcend2007

Just one last thing.  I consider UGBB my home board.  I have never been anything but supportive of new members.  This will never change.

However, when someone ~ anyone risks the very existence of this board with threads such as this one I'll admit that the welcome mat is quickly rescinded.

There are rules here for a darn good reason.  It's to protect the greater good.  Sometimes new members will need to be banned for breaking the rules if even only for a short time so they learn (and other members learn) it will not be tolerated.



Rumpy said:


> Technically he didn't ask for a source and I don't think he crossed the line and broke any rules.  Either way, I just think we should try to make new members feel al little more welcome.  I think we can correct them without just telling them to fuk off and get lost, that's all.  I also see very few of you have posted to his new member intro thread.  Either way, I'm off to the gym.


----------



## Seeker

I hate to jump in here but this is the  UNCENSORED section and from my understanding of reading the sticky no rules have been broken in this thread yet. There has been no spamming, no advertisement, no links, no price lists posted. Yes it is true that we are not a source board but this section is about people sharing their experiences with sources out there good or bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance

No rules broke here. Mostly just stupidity and an invitation to get scammed.


----------



## transcend2007

Thank you POB.

Ok, guys.  I believe I may have experienced a little LNE rage (LNE directly from Tiller Labs).  That shlt is totally legit.

Rumpy, I'll be reducing my dosage immediately....


----------



## Rumpy

Where's Bundy - Group hug!


----------



## PillarofBalance

transcend2007 said:


> Thank you POB.
> 
> Ok, guys.  I believe I may have experienced a little LNE rage (LNE directly from Tiller Labs).  That shlt is totally legit.
> 
> Rumpy, I'll be reducing my dosage immediately....



I certainly didn't mind you asking.


----------



## bronco

transcend2007 said:


> Thank you POB.
> 
> Ok, guys.  I believe I may have experienced a little LNE rage (LNE directly from Tiller Labs).  That shlt is totally legit.
> 
> Rumpy, I'll be reducing my dosage immediately....



One day when i grow up. And stop being such a puss. Ima try some of that LNE


----------



## yeti

When I first saw LNE on this forum... I tried looking that shit up for like... 15 mins. LOL

On a side note, Lobliner (yeah yeah, I know what most people think about him) basically repeats what EVERY person's saying here: http://youtu.be/Bx9UZgci4G0 
I knew a kid, way too young, 16 years old, weighting all of 130lbs who ordered some .com gear and got an abscess from it. Kid couldn't even bench 95lbs...


----------



## powermaster

paleolift78 said:


> Hey guys im new here. I did read the rules. So i know this is not a source board. I am mainly looking for tips on how to find a legit source. So many advertisements online. Forums are mainly people argueing if some labs and pharms are fake. Some more known companies is a 60/40 chance they are real. Kalpa. I have been looking at ek gear and still can't tell if its a rip off or not. I have done 2 cycles before but my source is no longer around.
> 
> If i could get put in the right direction i would greatly appreciate it. I have done my homework and continue to on aas. Thanks guys



Sounds like to me that maybe the question should have been how to tell if a source is lagit and not get scammed.


----------



## jyoung8j

Guess pick one and go with it.. ull kno ur answer in about 5-6wks..


----------



## CrazyWhitey

Stevethedream said:


> Man o man brother do I feel ur pain. All of us were once in ur shoes and yes, it truly does suck! But unfortunately like Rumpy said, you just have to keep doin more research and homework and make some good friends. Stick around and get to know people and make friends. Remember brother,  TRUST IS EVERYTHING! Well Good luck buddy and nice to have u here.



Good advice.


----------



## geohall45

Everyone on every board always keeps it tight like we have a secret. PM me I'll give you plenty. Then research them yourself. We're suppose to be in a brother hood here.!


----------



## yeti

geohall45 said:


> Everyone on every board always keeps it tight like we have a secret. PM me I'll give you plenty. Then research them yourself. We're suppose to be in a brother hood here.!



Dude it's your first post and you're telling this guy to PM you so you can give him "plenty"? It's obvious you're not to be trusted and most likely a scammer. Come on man... these guys were giving the OP good advice, telling him to research his shit, and just be careful. This stuff is illegal for a reason.


----------



## Yaya

U sir are an absolute piece of dogshit..fuk u


----------



## DocDePanda187123

yeti said:


> Dude it's your first post and you're telling this guy to PM you so you can give him "plenty"? It's obvious you're not to be trusted and most likely a scammer. Come on man... these guys were giving the OP good advice, telling him to research his shit, and just be careful. This stuff is illegal for a reason.





Yaya said:


> U sir are an absolute piece of dogshit..fuk u



Idk which one made me laugh harder but thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Daisy

Thanks Rumpy, your the best.


----------



## MustangDX

Daisy said:


> Thanks Rumpy, your the best.



Rumpy is a God amongst men...


----------



## Surfliftsleep

To the op, make friends bro ive been traveling a bit latley so not in the same situation as at home but back home I'm naturally a really friendly and approachable guy so was always talking to everyone and once people start to trust you and realise your as dedicated to training as they are there happy to let you in the know with how you can get stuff you want, so be sociable bro I'm not saying while training that's a big no no but after training spark up a yarn with fellow lifters about how they go about there training. Im pretty new to the whole net forums as I'm pretty old school with liking to talk to people in person but as you can see from responses to your questions there's a lot of like minded knowledgeable people on here, i was on ology before this and really didn't like the vibe felt like everyone was getting paid by sponsers to market there gear even had private messages from guys asking if I wanted to buy gear which was a huge red flag for me!


----------



## DreamChaser

If your desperate enough just to ask for sources online straight forward you prolly shouldn't be asking.
BB is a life and if ur in the lifestyle long u will find sources.
Ok no more bumping for me just amazed how many ppl ask this..


----------



## Bro Bundy

tillacle labs


----------



## MS1605

Pm windycityameteur


----------



## Northerner

Best sources tend to be the ones who remain somewhat personal/small.

In my experience, the bigger and more popular a source becomes, the sloppier they get. Especially if they're the manufacturers too.

I've stuck by sources I've had with years, and haven't needed to stray away. Partly because I didn't go making ridiculously big orders off the bat (but smaller, more frequent orders over time), remained in good contact with the source staff, and also because I've always believed if you've found something good, be careful who you share it with. The more people that know about it, the more people that can hurt it/take advantage.


----------



## RGreeneyes

There's nothing worse than spending your hard earned money and getting screwed over.  It has happened to me twice since I've started cycling.  And what also sucks is people are scared to give you their source for one reason or another.  My bet is on the legality aspect of it.  At any rate, I told myself I'd at least let one person know one official source so that maybe they could pass it along to another striving athlete. Napsgear.org They have been dependable and quick. Pass it along


----------



## DF

RGreeneyes said:


> There's nothing worse than spending your hard earned money and getting screwed over.  It has happened to me twice since I've started cycling.  And what also sucks is people are scared to give you their source for one reason or another.  My bet is on the legality aspect of it.  At any rate, I told myself I'd at least let one person know one official source so that maybe they could pass it along to another striving athlete. Napsgear.org They have been dependable and quick. Pass it along



:32 (18): 10 characters


----------



## Seeker

I would love to drop a grenade in this thread and blow it to fuking pieces. For a number of reasons


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> I would love to drop a grenade in this thread and blow it to fuking pieces. For a number of reasons


this is back when i was all fukked up hahahaha


----------



## Seagate55

Frist know  what your getting into , about AS know your lab work and have them  done ,  know about cycles , look into sarms frist


----------



## Beezy

Lmao! I'm keeping this thread open the rest of my day at work to watch the great responses to that last sentence come in.


----------



## Jason Sten

reputation is important


----------



## Bro Bundy

var winnie clomid only..anyone got a hook up?


----------



## TrickWilliams

Bro Bundy said:


> var winnie clomid only..anyone got a hook up?



I got you Bro B.

LNE on hand.


----------



## Solomc

Hold a sign out in front of your gym that says 
"looking for legit source". I'm sure some one will help you out.


----------



## jackblack1

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx dot .com snm. I think they are quite new but have ordered from them multiple times now and their stuff is legit and they deliver FAST! seems to be a very well run and organised company imo!


----------



## Beezy

jackblack1 said:


> xxxxxxxxxxx dot .com snm. I think they are quite new but have ordered from them multiple times now and their stuff is legit and they deliver FAST! seems to be a very well run and organised company imo!


A UGBB member for all of 17 minutes and already pushed a bogus website twice! 
It must be legit!
Can I just send you a couple grand via personal check and you send me what you think is best?


----------



## Caballero

jackblack1 said:


> ultimateRetards.com. I think they are quite new but have ordered from them multiple times and their stuff is legit as Darwin!! they deliver FAST when not drooling on themselves! seems to be a very well run and organised company imo!


Fixed......


----------



## Grejbgik

I agree in the same boat


----------



## JuiceTrain

Grejbgik said:


> I agree in the same boat



Your starting to seem like some disabled wheel chair paraplegic with down syndrone, autism and a speech impediment that left you talking like steven hawking with a voice translater on a dead battery....da fuq is wrong with you


----------



## DThunder

im in the same boat now.  I really really want to try and ive done my research and know exactly what i want, but i have no idea where to get any. i Know people who im 99% sure are on stuff, (some their own girlfriends told me) but i dont think they like me and i still havent found anyone to help. what do i do?


----------



## Jin

DThunder said:


> im in the same boat now.  I really really want to try and ive done my research and know exactly what i want, but i have no idea where to get any. i Know people who im 99% sure are on stuff, (some their own girlfriends told me) but i dont think they like me and i still havent found anyone to help. what do i do?




Try to be more like-able.


----------



## Beezy

DThunder said:


> im in the same boat now.  I really really want to try and ive done my research and know exactly what i want, but i have no idea where to get any. i Know people who im 99% sure are on stuff, (some their own girlfriends told me) but i dont think they like me and i still havent found anyone to help. what do i do?



Start fukking their girls and talk them into getting you the info.


----------



## dirxro

You see guys at the gym that are probably using. If not, go to a different gym.
Make friends with them, you don't have to be BFFs but just enough so they trust and know you're not LE. How to make friends? Depends on how "friendly" you are, you could do it in a day, or a month if you're shy. Just hang around, say hi at first, talk about exercise form, weights whatever.
After that it's easy. You may not have access to every type of gear and lab, or you may pay more than what you would get on the internet, but you know for sure it's not a scam.


----------



## DThunder

That may be why they dont like me


----------



## DThunder

Guys im very interested in CABERGOLINE but i hear it is rare aleast where i am. Any tips and thoughts?


----------



## Aoutest

On line pharmacies (Indian) sell pharma caber. Ancillaries are the easiest to procure.

Edit: Can we give out sources here? If so, I'll post a pharmacy website that I use for HCG and Cabergoline.


----------



## DThunder

you could pm but ill take it with a grain of salt


----------



## PillarofBalance

DThunder said:


> you could pm but ill take it with a grain of salt



You got that backwards. If someone is sending you a pm perhaps they don't want anyone else to see where they sent you.

Also if you don't have Parkinson's you don't need caber.


----------



## Seeker

This thread has had more looks then any other thread on this board. Damn.


----------



## Caballero

Seeker said:


> This thread has had more looks then any other thread on this board. Damn.



Guess it goes to show how many legit sources are out there....Slim to none !! lol


----------



## Aoutest

DThunder said:


> you could pm but ill take it with a grain of salt



I wouldn't bother then. If you can't find Pharma ancillaries...


----------



## Chillinlow

DThunder said:


> im in the same boat now.  I really really want to try and ive done my research and know exactly what i want, but i have no idea where to get any. i Know people who im 99% sure are on stuff, (some their own girlfriends told me) but i dont think they like me and i still havent found anyone to help. what do i do?



Maybe you should stop hanging around their gfs..... I'd probably tell you to get ****ed


----------



## XarsonX

FreeBirdSam said:


> sucking off a moderator usually works too.



This isn’t true do not do it. I tried and it didn’t work. I was told after sucking him off I would get gear in the mail in 2 weeks. 6 months later no gear. Total rip off!


----------



## jdark487

Seeker said:


> This thread has had more looks then any other thread on this board. Damn.


Not Surprised
powertablets.net


----------



## Phil

Bodybuilding rule number one, never give up your source.


----------



## Jin

Phil said:


> Bodybuilding rule number one, never give up your source.



Bodybuilding rule #1: Everybody is natural.


----------



## Chillinlow

Phil said:


> Bodybuilding rule number one, never give up your source.



Whats a source


----------



## Bl sauz

jdark487 said:


> Not Surprised
> powertablets.net



People are trying to learn where to not go or how to find scams. I'm not currently looking where to go. I'm just trying to find all the for sure bad places while I'm learning


----------



## Gibsonator

nobody on this site will give ypu a source,  period.


----------



## Chillinlow

Fuk it here’s my source, I put on 25lbs of bulk weight while in this in just 3 months.


----------



## Gibsonator

$3.95?!?!??!?! must be the shizznit


----------



## XarsonX

I got burned from an online Pharma. Only out $100 so I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## Phil

You are 100% right. My hook only has 60 customers. One thing he does, if someone is referred to him from a customer, he does a complete back ground check on them. The guy brewing is taking the biggest risk.


----------



## Koa2411

Download telegram and find this user name! ordered numerous times! Legit !

Steroids 💉SARMS PCT💰CARDING


----------



## DeplorableCracker

Koa2411 said:


> Download telegram and find this user name! ordered numerous times! Legit !
> 
> Steroids SARMS PCTCARDING



Telegram's a fukin CIA honeypot....have fun with that


----------



## Tatlifter

Koa2411 said:


> Download telegram and find this user name! ordered numerous times! Legit !
> 
> I give you one to two days and you wont get back on this site.
> 
> Everyone here looks out for each other and everyone can smell a scam from miles away...go away


----------

